# My Diamond Wine Rack is complete



## scubaman2151 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well after much hard work and long hours, my diamond wine rack is complete:













My father did a lot of the cutting while I was at work, then at night we would get togethier and put this togethier peice by peice.


The rack holds 196 bottles, and if you jiggle a couple bottles here and there you could probley get 200 to fit.


If you want close up pictures of anything let me know.


Scuba


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks Great!, Will be even better filled up!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 18, 2008)

I like that style of rack too....Very nicely finished.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks great Scuba. We want a picture of when it gets full my man!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks great Scubaman! Make sure you put it inside to store that wine though or somebody will come along and snag it on you!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome rack scuba


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 18, 2008)

That is a beautiful wine rack. Now the fun part, filling it up!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the praise. This gives me a reason to make even more wine, to fill the rack .


Scuba


----------



## gaudet (Aug 18, 2008)

Scubaman2151 said:


> Thanks guys for all the praise. This gives me a reason to make even more wine, to fill the rack .
> 
> 
> Scuba



Did you need a better reason??? Nice rack................ Where you get the plans???


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 18, 2008)

It took awhile to find plans on how to make this. Actually there are no real plans on how to make this type of rack, they are more so guidlines. I found a article in the oct 05' issue of Winemaker written by Jeff Cox that provided a lot of insight on how to make this, but I also spent a lot of time on a couple other sights finding out how people built thiers.


Scuba


----------



## geocorn (Aug 18, 2008)

Excellent job.


----------



## Bert (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice wine rack Scuba....now get it filled..lol...I'm sure you will..


----------



## Mike1973 (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Have fun filling it up


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 19, 2008)

Scuba,What a classy looking wine rack!!!!!Awesome job!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 19, 2008)

yes, i agree w everyone here...nice handiwork..and 196 is a lot of bottles...i see you store it outside w a bunch of bottles alreayd in it...whats the address you look like you might need me to guard it for you.


what is the wood species and the stain?...did you urethane over it?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2008)

Knotty pine Im sure with Urethane and maybe Ipswich stain? Fill us in Scuba.


----------



## pizz65 (Aug 20, 2008)

Scuba, do you think you could give us the plans?? or the measurements??
Old buddy old pow


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 23, 2008)

Nicely done, Scuba! Once you get it filled, cover it with heavy cloth and don't touch it for a year. Then, send out your address and we'll see how quickly we can empty it!


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are som similar plans


http://www.van-vliet.org/dempseywoodworking/winerack.shtml#plans


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you guys. I had to get my notes and type up everything for you, but here is a detailed account of what we did:



WINE RACK<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

We used two 1” x 12” boards 8’ long to make the outside box.

We used four 1” x 12” boards 8’ long to make the inside box with shelves.

I did not want to make the outside box first then have to fit the inside boards in one-at-a-time. I was concerned about the angles and the difficulty of getting it correct the first time. I saw a lot of work doing it that way.

So we did it in steps.

Step 1
We took two 8’ board and cut them in half and made the outside box. When done we place that on the side. 

<TABLE =MsoTableGrid style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-yfti-tbllook: 480; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-border-insideh: .5pt solid text; mso-border-insidev: .5pt solid text" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 69pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 81.1pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 69pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=108>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


Step 2
The inside box was calculated to be 37.25” length. 3 sections of 11 ¾ and 4 boards at ½”. That’s were we also made a mistake, using ½” for the board width’s, when actually the boards measured ¾” thick. This caused us to be off 1/8” four times.
<TABLE =MsoTableGrid style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-yfti-tbllook: 480; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-border-insideh: .5pt solid text; mso-border-insidev: .5pt solid text" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 66pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 87.15pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 66pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=116>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
Outside box step 1 complete 

<TABLE =MsoTableGrid style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-yfti-tbllook: 480; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-border-insideh: .5pt solid text; mso-border-insidev: .5pt solid text" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 21.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 21.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 1">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 21.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 2; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 30.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 21.5pt; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=40>
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
Inside box step 2 complete

Step 3
I took the Inside box turned it 45 degrees, placing it on top or resting on the box in step 1

<?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" /></vtroke></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></vlas></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" vxt="edit"></o:lock></vape></v:></vape>
Excuse my arrows, did this free lance in acceories – but you get the point.

With the inside box resting on top of the outside box, we marked in 8 places where the boards had to be cut. With a square we just marked the board along the cut. This turned out to be quit easy. I was concerned – because this was a critical cut. Screw this up and all is lost. These cuts were done with a regular circular saw. We tried using a hand held jig saw, but the blade walked on us and was difficult to cut it straight, because you are cutting the wood at an approx 45 degree angle. The jig saw had a tough time with this cut. I needed some power and stability – circular saw.

Final
With the four corners cut off, the inside box fell right inside the outside box. Glue and screw and we were all done.

Stained it next with:
The stain used was from “MINIWAX-Polyshades Stain &amp; Polyurethane in 1 step”, the color is “antique walnut stain #340”

If I had to due it over again – what would I do.

1) Make the boxes for the wine a little larger. If I remember the hypotenuse of the 11 ¾ boxes was about 16 ½”. I would allow more room and make it approximately 17 ½ (did not measure) to allow the middle row sufficient width to lay the bottles in. We lines up four bottles and measured from end to end, then allowed for an extra 1”. This was not enough. (oh well! Live and learn)
2) I might be tempted to stain all the material at least once first. Staining was a headache and took a lot of time. Especially getting in the joints.


----------



## Scott (Aug 25, 2008)

Scuba,


Nice job on the rack, your number 2 do over is one thing that will help on the next one (there will be more) is to stain the wood before assembling, then if miss any glue squeeze out it's already stained.


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scuba - thanks for sharing this - I have been thinking of making my own rack and this one is compact for the large # of bottles it will hold - - 
Wayne


----------



## univity (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah this is very cool - I have been trying to think of a cool looking wine rack to build into our bar when we finish our basement - I will keep these plans handy - very neat!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I finally cleaned out the basement and made room for my wine rack. Here is the finished product:

















The rest of the wine is in carboys right now bulk aging.


Scubaman2151


----------



## geocorn (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice, indeed. Now you need to fill it up!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol slowly but surely.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice rack scuba.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2008)

That turned out very nice indeed Scuba. Like George says- now fill 'er up!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Scuba, that is really nice!!!! But......it is missing something?????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 30, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Scott (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job Scuba, hope you don't mind if I copy your idea, looks like a good winter project to do.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 30, 2008)

Go for it Scott.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 30, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice rack scuba!


----------



## gaudet (Dec 30, 2008)

wade said:


> Nice rack scuba!



Alright now, there you go checking out other peoples racks again...


----------



## Appfan (Dec 31, 2008)

Really nice wine rack Scuba! 


I am looking for a design to hold all of my wine that is currently in the planning stages, adn I really like this one. 196 bottles is a lot of capacity, so also thatnks for posting the build notes!


----------



## BDKS (Jan 2, 2009)

Very good looking project. I like how you mitered all the joinery. I saw a similar design from a retail store that looked awful. They butted the joints leaving a gap at each corner.
I have a new project when the woodshop finally defrosts in a few months.

Here is one of the bad examples:






http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00896574000P


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 2, 2009)

A couple of the joints on this arnt perfect, they didn't come together quite as clean as I would have liked but hey, this is the first time I was able to make this and the next one will be better . More accuracy with the table saw would be a good thing.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2009)

Scuba maybe Wade could come over when you are using the Table Saw and keep an "Eye" on the project for you.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ouch, looks like that hurt just a little.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

You keep it up over there and thats what your gonna look like Rich!




Youre lucky its a 6 hour ride!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, I need to make myself feel just a little better and helping others out does just that


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 28, 2009)

I like it. I like it very much. Maybe some dovetail joints.


----------

